# Laufrad: Kettler Speedy 10 vs Islabikes Rothan



## running (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Laufrad für unsere Tochter (bald 2 Jahre).
Sie ist zwar motorisch begabt, aber eher klein.

Daher die Frage was wohl ein gutes Laufrad für kleiner Kinder ist.

Bei Kettler Speedy 10'' steht eine minimale Sitzhöhe von 31 cm, PUKY LR-M hat eine Sitzhöhe von 29, bei Islabikes Rothan eine mimimale Schrittlänge von 30cm.   
Sitzhöhe = Schrittlänge ? Oder wie hoch ist der Sitz beim Rothan ?

Welches ist nun empfehlenswert für kleine Kinder ? 
Puky und Kettler könnte ich bestimmt mal testen. Islabikes wäre wohl eher ein "blind" Kauf.

Gruß + Dank im voraus
running


----------



## sarnu (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Meine beiden Grossen haben mit dem Puky LR-M angefangen als sie zwei waren.
Beide hatten zu dem Zeitpunkt relativ kurze Beine und das Puky war das kleinste Laufrad das ich finden konnte.
Einen Nachteil hat das LR-M: die Schaumreifen. Die laufen wirklich nicht so toll.
Mein Sohn wollte aber trotzdem nicht auf das grössere luftbereifte Laufrad umsteigen sondern ist dann mit drei gleich auf ein Islabike Cnoc 14 gewechselt.

Die Grössenangaben von Islabike gelten eigentlich als zuverlässig, aber gerade für den Anfang sollte ein (Lauf-) Rad nicht zu gross sein. Die Sitzhöhe ist nicht gleich Schrittlänge, da die Beine beim Laufradfahren nicht ganz durchgestreckt sein sollten, damit die Kleinen sich besser abstossen/bremsen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## running (22. Februar 2011)

sarnu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Die Grössenangaben von Islabike gelten eigentlich als zuverlässig, aber gerade für den Anfang sollte ein (Lauf-) Rad nicht zu gross sein. Die Sitzhöhe ist nicht gleich Schrittlänge, da die Beine beim Laufradfahren nicht ganz durchgestreckt sein sollten, damit die Kleinen sich besser abstossen/bremsen können.



Ist die Schlussfolgerung daher, dass die Sattelhöhe beim Islabikes Rothan auch eher weniger ist als 30cm, und somit auch nicht höher als beim Puky LR-M ?

running


----------



## sarnu (22. Februar 2011)

running schrieb:


> Ist die Schlussfolgerung daher, dass die Sattelhöhe beim Islabikes Rothan auch eher weniger ist als 30cm, und somit auch nicht höher als beim Puky LR-M ?
> running



Würde ich mal vermuten. Genaues kann vielleicht jemand sagen, der das bei einem Rothan nachmisst...


----------



## running (2. März 2011)

sarnu schrieb:


> Würde ich mal vermuten. Genaues kann vielleicht jemand sagen, der das bei einem Rothan nachmisst...



Könnte es nun selbst nachmessen, da ein Rothan nun per Post angekommen ist 

Sattelhöhe ca.  29cm

running


----------

